

Not implementing features is hard - noodle
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2010/06/not_implementin.html

======
Flemlord
Not implementing features is easy. Explaining your abstract minimalist
reasoning to users who have legitimate needs for the features is the hard
part.

~~~
jessriedel
Explaining/justifying the reasoning may be hard, but it's not abstract
minimalist, is it? More like idealistic about open standards?

------
someone_here
Well this is interesting: "I don't think those [SVG Standards] are good enough
reasons on their own to make SVG Fonts an essential part of the Web platform."

~~~
Qz
That's not really what the sentence is saying - taking it out of context and
quoting it here is a bit of a disservice.

~~~
moxiemk1
Is it that far out of context? My reading of it was that he feels that SVG
fonts is an unnecessary solution to a problem that is solved better by other
options. Thus, he thinks that just because it's in the standard doesn't mean
it's actually important.

